# cambiar mandril de el taladro



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2011)

cambiar mandril de el taladro

hellou muchachos.

alguno ha cambiado el mandril de su taladrito ?
tengo uno bosch de hace unos 10 años o mas, jamas le toque el mandril y ahora esta retrabado.
lo queria cambiar.
no sale.
me dicen que es a rosca.
nda
saque el eje que viene con un engranaje para poder manejarlo mejor.
dicen que tiene rosca inversa.
asi con el uso se apreta mas.
cada vez que lo uso o se me frena se apreta mas.........10 años.......eso debe estar soldado ya.

tienen experiencia ??

igual aclaro:
saque el eje que viene con un engranaje de un lado y de el otro el mandril, con la amoladora lo corte, lo hice moco, me quedo un pedazo que es mas comodo para agarrarlo, asi que hice planca, pero nada, parece todo una pieza.
de el lado del engranaje lo agarro con cuidado, no quiero dañarlo.

en fin, unas palabras magicas ?
cocacola que afloje , o 7up ? o fernet
no se.

helpppppppppppppppppppppp

para la proxima ya se que no hay que dejarla siempre adentro....lo mejor es meterla y sacarla de vez en cuando  ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

Tenes 2 tipos de fijación de mandril, a rosca o a cono.
Muy probablemente tu máquina tenga rosca, el cono se emplea para mandriles grandes. 

Yo te diría que desarmes la máquina, la parte del mecanismo de reducción con engranajes, fijes el engranaje que mueve el mandril en una morza con 2 plaquitas de aluminio para no estropear el engranaje y ahora viene la parte donde haces fuerza.
Un poco de WD40 antes, no vendría mal.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 7, 2011)

un poco de el acite magico......wd40 o wd80 esos que viene en aerosol...o en tubos plasticos...
rosca izquierda sale seguro.....

sino _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-102871908-taladro-10mm-herramientas-valija-black-and-decker--_JM_=)


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2011)

gracias por responder.......vo a tener que armar ua buena fijacion.......me parece que se me saldran los hemorroides de al fuerza que tendre que hacer ....y quizas ni se mueva el puto mandril este .

por lo visto no hay magia ni truco mas que fuerza y wd40 en reemplazo de la saliva (en este caso ) .

si fogonazo, pense en agarrarlo con unas maderas y incluso en la parte de el mandril soldarle un fierro para hacer palanca, pero temo que con el calor de soldar fije mas a la rosca.

38$ me sale el mandril y el saber que puedo cambiar esa pieza...:enfadado:....
240$ me sale el bosch sin accesorios (mucho mejor que el black y deker ) y es nuevo.
para mi el viejo y cuidado es mejor por que tiene experiencia, ya hasta me chifla si hay problemas, nunca agujeree un caño.
el nuevo la unica ventaja es ese olorcito a virgen , nada mas.


gracias muchachos.


----------



## krit (Ene 7, 2011)

El taladro normalmente gira a la derecha para hacer agujeros.Si el mandrino tubiera rosca a izquierda se soltaria ¿no?. Luego la rosca del mandrino con el eje es a derecha.
Otra cosa es que el taladro sea reversible; entonces seguramente llevará un tornillo de rosca izquierda  atornillado al eje y sujetando también el mandrino.
Con las mordazas abiertas se tiene que ver si lo lleva.
De cualquier manera suelen estar muy apretados.

Suerte.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2011)

el taladro es solo rosca, no tiene el tornillo y yo lo que hago es pensar que estoy usando el taladro y se traba , como estan ustedes y mirando hacia adelante (uds) el taladro giraria hacia arriba- derecha o sea en el sentido e las agujas de el reloj.
asi se apreta mas.

asi que debo girrlo al revez.

pero son maas de 10 años de uso .........es como querer sacarle el tampon a la novia de tutankamon .

lo que si les puedo asegurar son 2 cosas:
para que tengan una herrmienta duradera:

1 -- bosch 
2 -- no se presta .


lo de cuidarla es una obviedad.

saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2011)

Esas Bosch no se consiguen más, son un caño, alemana no?
Dejala una hora con WD40 o si no tenes porque es caro metelo en querosén, ojo no arruines nada electronico.
Seguro que es a rosca, también pensé que la rosca debería ser normal, o sea derecha.
Fijate si adentro no tiene un tornillito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ....asi que debo girrlo al revez.
> 
> pero son maas de 10 años de uso .........es como querer sacarle el tampon a la novia de tutankamon ......


Y algo de eso vas a encontrar.
Tenes a tu favor que ambas partes son de acero, que está muy, pero muy apretado, pero no se soldó por óxido, en cuanto gire 1/8 de vuelta, se desenrosca fácilmente.
Si lo fijas en la morza, le podes dar con una llave Stilson.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2011)

si, he notadoq ue estas cosas una vez que "despegan " (como decis , una vez que giro un poco " ya sale.
no tengo apuro por que tengo otro, asi que va al baño con el wd40 por un tiempito 

solo espero que no se me junten cosas nuevoas, por que el taladro desarmado esta en ua cajita en la zona de "pendientes" y si caen mas cosas terminara en "el tunel del tiempo"  .


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 7, 2011)

mi amigo fijate si debejo del mandril en el eje, no tiene una muesca como una ranura ahi podes poner una llave fija y lo trabas, si ya esta roto toma una stilson y gira el mandril
tambien puede que tenga un tornillo en el centro del mandril deberia ser rosca izquierda, y el mandril girar a la derecha


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2011)

si, mire, imagine algo asi, como tiene la amoladora...........pero no.
bien lisito el cogote, como para que ruede donde tiene que .

estos de bosch no miran atras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pero son maas de 10 años de uso .........*es como querer sacarle el tampon a la novia de tutankamon*.


JUAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
     Que HDP     

Edito:
Hace dos horas que me estoy kag****do de risa solo y en mi casa creen que ya estoy chapa!
Fernandob: no podés ser tan HDP...esa estuvo GENIAL!!!! JUA JUA JUAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## EDU38 (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola:
un viejo matricero del barrio me dijo ponele la llave del mandril como si fuera una mecha en el mandril obvio,bien apretada y como haciendo brazo de palanca, acto seguido dale un golpe seco y fuerte con martillo (a la llave de mandril en el brazo de palanca), el impacto hace aflojar la rosca, en mi viejo Dowen Pagio anduvo, los mas modernos tienen un tornillo adentro.....
                                                                   saludos a todos


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

ya corte con la amoladora todo lo movil de el mandril, asiq ue ahora esta todo hecho un conjunto de pegote, .......ya estaba asi , pero ahora tengo 3 agujeros para hacer palanca.
le di fuerte pero ni se movio .


lo que hare, que no se como no me di cuenta antes es comerle con la amoladora 2 lados para dejarlso planos asi puedo agarrar esa parte facil con la francesa.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ....lo que hare, que no se como no me di cuenta antes es comerle con la amoladora 2 lados para dejarlso planos asi puedo agarrar esa parte facil con la francesa.......


Si tienes amoladora angular, le colocas un disco de corte y "Cortás" el mandril lateralmente, con solo cortar un lado, se desprenderá de la rosca de la máquina.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

lo pense, pero si me paso en el calculo y lastimo la rosca perdi ........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2011)

Te cuento Fernando , una opción es como te dice Fogo , cortar el mandril a lo largo con un disco de corte de 1 mm , aunque toques algo la rosca no pasaría nada ya que solamente le quedaría una ranura de 1mm de ancho , longitudinalmente , yo lo he hecho y no pasa nada.

A mi me pasó en un Black & Decker Inglés , y encima el engranaje me quedaba adentro de la caja y no había de donde agarrarlo , así que con otro taladro le había hecho dos agujeros sin arruinar al engranaje , para meterle dos pernos que pudieran agarrarse en la morza , y tuve éxito  .

OJOOOOOOOOO que algunos mandriles tienen un tornillo allen por dentro :enfadado: , en el fondo donde apoyaría la cola de la mecha


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2011)

en algunas ocaciones con tornillos necios he usado calor, lo caliento en la ornilla de la estufa por un buen tiempo y despues sale solito sin resongar no se si en este caso funcione pero a mi me a funcionado incluso con tornillos mas viejos que yo y aveces con algunos que pasaron su vida bajo el agua


(tambien me sigo riendo con lo de la novia de tutankamon)


----------



## djwash (Ene 9, 2011)

Buenas, una sola vez use este metodo con un mandril, luego del fracazo de la Stilson y el WD40 (y de otros metodos mas primitivos:enfadado, estaba muy clavado y al final salio asi ( no le quedaba otra).

He utilizado este metodo con el centro de los rulemanes que llevan las amoladoras y otros motores, los cuales se habian desarmado y no habia forma de agarrarlo o hacerle palanca, con un minitorno les hacia un corte y despues al congelador para darle una ayudita para que se parta, un golpecito y metia un destornillador en el corte y hacia fuerza (girando) y venga el ruleman nuevo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

esaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa me gusto, grandeeee !!!!!!

hago la marca o la canaleta para luego meterle el cortafierros.
asi si 

en la semana lo pruebo.

gracias


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 9, 2011)

algunos mandriles traen un hueco al centro, en el cual tienen un tornillo que esta sujeto a la flecha del taladro, lo cual hace muy difícil quitar el mandril, abre por completo las mordazas, muelas, o como le llames, a los fierritos que sujetan la broca(mecha) y observa si no tiene ese tornillito, en una osas-ion ese tornillito me dio dolor de cabeza,

de no ser así, pues partesela al mandril jajaja


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, una sola vez use este metodo con un mandril, luego del fracazo de la Stilson y el WD40 (y de otros metodos mas primitivos:enfadado, estaba muy clavado y al final salio asi ( no le quedaba otra).
> 
> He utilizado este metodo con el centro de los rulemanes que llevan las amoladoras y otros motores, los cuales se habian desarmado y no habia forma de agarrarlo o hacerle palanca, con un minitorno les hacia un corte y despues al congelador para darle una ayudita para que se parta, un golpecito y metia un destornillador en el corte y hacia fuerza (girando) y venga el ruleman nuevo...
> 
> Saludos.


 
*graciaassss !!!!!!!!!! capo* 

hoy lo saque 

lo deje unos dias hasta que estuve con animo a arriesgar esa pieza (riesgo de hacer percha con la amoladora) , pero le hice 3 cortes , para no tener que llegar a la rosca, y saque fotos.
yo tenia cierta incertidumbre de que llegaria hasta arriba, pero no .
no hice lo de el refrigerador, eso no .



gracias de nuevo .


----------

